

How do you keep studying when you're not in school? - hyunwoona

I am spending my last semester in school, and I have some courses (Numerical Analysis, Knowledge Representation, Combinatorics, etc...) I wish I took before graduation but couldn&#x27;t due to time constraint.<p>I want to be studying even when I am working as a software engineer, but I found it hard to keep motivated enough to study after work when I was working full-time as an intern. Even when the work load was moderate at where I did my internship.<p>I hope my study of the subject would count in case I apply to a master&#x27;s degree program in Applied Math, but I cannot afford anything expensive.
======
franciscogarcia
Talk to the teacher and ask him if you can join his class as a listener,
unless you are a reknown a __hole, or have severe hygiene issues, he 'll most
likely say yes. You get no voice, so if you have doubts or whatnot, Google,
Books, and your own reasoning will be your only ways out. You also get no
qualifications of any kind, but you don't study for the piece of paper you get
at the end of the course, do you? Take it easy, anon.

------
rnc
What works for me is to go to bed early(10pm), wake up at 6am and to
study/ready/practice programming for an hour _not matter what_. The key is to
set aside that hour even if there are other duties that you have to do.

